# illustrator - schnittpunkt zwischen 2 pfaden finde!



## stefancp (1. Februar 2008)

hi leute,

ich weiß, ich bin cad-verwöhnt und vielleicht auch cad-versaut, aber ich habe versucht, in illu von 2 linien, die sich schneiden, den überstehenden stummel zu 'stutzen'.
so heißt es zumindestens in autocad.

wie kann ich das machen?

danke im voraus und gruß
stefan


----------



## ink (1. Februar 2008)

Schonmal Schere, Messer, Radierer oder das Pathfinder Tool versucht?


----------



## Bibigon (1. Februar 2008)

Also wenn Du Magnetische Hilfslinien aktivierst ("Strg + U"), leuchten die Pfade grün, wenn Du mit der Maus drüber fährst. Drücke jetzt "+" für Ankerpunkt hinzufügen und fahre mit der Maus an die Stelle, an der sich die zwei Pfade schneiden. Jetzt sollten die beiden Pfade grün aufleuchten und in der mitte müsste stehen: "Schnittmenge bilden". Hier setzt Du einen neuen Ankerpunkt. Den überstehenden Ankerpunkt entfernst Du dann einfach.

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.


----------



## stefancp (2. Februar 2008)

@nesk: danke für den tipp, ich hatte die sachen schon versucht, mit dem pathfinder kam ich irgendwie nicht klar und das alles hatte mir leider nicht so weitergeholfen...
@bibigon: danke!! das war´s tatsächlich, aber da soll man erstma drauf kommen, denn in der 'hilfe' und den 'lektionen' hatte ich nichts darüber gefunden...


gruß, stefan


----------

